# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Abejas

## jhonygerhard

Buenas tardes a todos, estoy pensando implementar un negocio para produccion de miel de abeja y necesito cierta informacion. 
Tengo 10  hectareas y quiero saber si los debo de sembrar de girasol para que asi las abejas puedan producir. 
GraciasTemas similares: Abejas polinizadoras ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas?

----------


## Agronokike

Hola Jhonny como estas , yo administro un fundo de paltos y alquilo panañles de abejas a unos amigos apicultores en la zona de Huaraz......... el es Wilder Salvador su numero es 943106552, es my bueno en el tema y una persona muy tratable y experimentada.....espero que te vaya bien. atte kike.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## jhonygerhard

Muchas gracias por la informacion señor Kike de la empresa Agronokike 
usted tambein tendra el correo electronico del señor Wilder Salvador

----------

